# [SOLVED] Having trouble locating needed drivers for XP



## zx2max (May 3, 2011)

I just installed XP on an old emachine computer that was lying around. It still needs several drivers installed but I am unable to locate them. It is a emachine T3304. When I look at the device manager the following have the yellow question mark and are listed under Other Devices: Multimedia Audio Controller, Other PCI Bridge Device, PCI Simple Communications Controller, SM Bus Controller, and Video Controller (VGA Compatible). Any assistance with getting this computer updated would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Having trouble locating needed drivers for XP*

Got to the manufacturer site and install the drivers.

eMachines Support - Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / T Series / T3304

Install the chipset then the graphics driver


----------



## zx2max (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Having trouble locating needed drivers for XP*

Thanks makinu1der2! It worked and yes I know what you're thinking. The manufacturer site should have been my first place to look. Sometimes it just takes someone to point out the obvious.  There are still 3 things still showing as unknown but as long as everything works and I have sound, then I'm good. The good news is, I can get online now. The ones that still have the question mark are: Multimedia Audio Controller, Network Controller, and PCI Simple Communications Controller.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Having trouble locating needed drivers for XP*

Can you post the hardware id listed for the remaining devices (instructions below)



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## zx2max (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Having trouble locating needed drivers for XP*

Multimedia audio controller
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026B&SUBSYS_60061509&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&82

Network Controller
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8400&SUBSYS_3B011186&REV_00\4&DC268A3&0&3080

PCI Simple Communications Controller
PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200014F1&REV_00\4&DC268A3&0&3880


----------



## zx2max (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Having trouble locating needed drivers for XP*

makinu1der2- any ideas on those last 3 devices? Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Having trouble locating needed drivers for XP*

Those are all motherboard related devices and the drivers are included in the driver package listed above. 

Read through the txt file in the driver package. It has instructions for installation.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Having trouble locating needed drivers for XP*

Try the drivers below:

Multimedia Audio Controller *here*

Network Controller *here*

PCI Simple Communication Device* here*


----------



## zx2max (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Having trouble locating needed drivers for XP*

Thanks for all the help. The computer has all drivers installed and it working great...well the best a 5+ year old eMachine can do.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Having trouble locating needed drivers for XP*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting back results.


----------

